# HR UH JND Gander Landin Ten Gauge CGC TDI SH



## Justin D (Mar 24, 2016)

At stud...

HR UH JND Gander Landin Ten Gauge CGC TDI SH

Gauge is a 2 yr old CLM that is 72 lbs of pure waterfowl and upland drive. 100% amateur trained by a first time trainer. Has a great on/off switch as displayed by his therapy dog certification. He has gone 26 for 26 in all of his HRC and AKC testing. What he doesn't have in lineage or breeder name, he more than makes up for in God given natural ability and superb trainability.

First hunt and retrieve ever was at 8 months old in the Pamlico Sound hunting sea ducks. He's retrieved sea ducks in New England at the age of 10 months, snow geese in the dakotas at 12 months, swans in NC at 19 months, and has hunted everything else in between. He has a bird count so far of 191 retrieves in only a little over one season.

Gauge has 3 of 6 Master Hunter Upland (MHU) passes and will be attempting HRC Finished this fall and AKC Master next Spring.

All clearances are available at https://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=116696

Located in NC. All bitches must possess health clearances and be dilute free. Call or text 812-606-5544 if interested and we'll discuss details.


----------

